# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Mis saludos a todos y todas.

## davebarr98

Buenas a todos los usuarios de este foro. Encantado de poder hablar con todos vosotros de este bello arte.
Mi nombre es David, tengo 19 años y soy de Puertollano (España). Actualmente resido en Ciudad Real donde
estudio ingeniería industrial.

Mi amor por la magia empieza a los 5 años, y no ha parado hasta hoy. 
La cartomagia ha estado siempre como mi favorita, así como mi rama de estudio principal, pero desde hace cosa de un año,
es la numismagia la que me vuelve loco. He buceado un poco también en el mentalismo y la magia de escena, pero no es 
algo con lo que me sienta cómodo haciendo, aunque adoro ambas ramas.

No pertenezco a ninguna sociedad, o circulo mágico, puesto que vengo de una ciudad bastante pequeña. No soy profesional,
y mi público por lo general son amigos y amigos de amigos o familiares. 

Hasta hace un tiempo, la magia para mi no iba mas allá de un secreto, un misterio y una forma de solo sorprender al espectador,
pero mi magia ha madurado (y sigue haciéndolo) descubriendo la emoción y sentimiento que se puede volcar sobre ella. Especialmente
en una ocasión (y sin ánimo de aburrir con batallitas) en la que hice magia a un grupo de discapacitados físicos. La ilusión que pude ver
en sus rostros todavia me eriza el pelo. Fue sin duda una de las cosas que marcó un antes y un después.

Un placer poder compartir estas lineas con vosotros. ¡Nos vemos!

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro David.
Espero que con tantos años de magia que llevas encima te decantes por ayudar y enseñarnos mucho a todos =)

Cotilleo... qué especialidad de Ingeniería Industrial estudias?

----------

